# Where can I get burlap?



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but I live in the suburbs and I have no idea where I can get sheets of burlap. I really want the old, brown burlap one would use for scarecrows.

Any ideas? What dumpsters should I be diving in?


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

You can get it at joann fabrics. Burlap is pretty cheap anyway and with a 40% or 50% off coupon in tow, it's really cheap. Plus, they have several different shades and the huge rolls, so you can get as much as you want.


----------



## Graveling (Jul 22, 2009)

*Where to find burlap?*

Hobby Lobby has several colors of burlap including the regular brown.
Hobby Lobby has it on sale this week for 1.99 yd. 
Hancock Fabrics or any good fabric store should have it too. Good luck!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I get rolls of loosely woven burlap at big box home improvement stores (like Menards, Home Depot) in the garden section.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

TK, are you looking for the more tightly wooven standard burlap that can be found at most home improvement stores or the errosion control fabric (seen in pic below) that is used in heavey duty landscaping applications?


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Either way, you could get either at The Home Depot, TK.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just plain old brown burlap -- like old seed sacks.










Might make a fieldtrip to Joanne Fabrics -- or just check the garden center the next time I'm at Lowes.

Thanks for all the help -- I feel foolish for asking. Guess it's easier to type something in then drive all over trying to guess who would have it!


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Easier and smarter! Lowes has it in the garden center......


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Never underestimate the effectiveness of weathering your own burlap.

A few years ago, I bought a few different shades of burlap from JoAnn's (early August) for a witch I was making.
I decided to let it sit in the sun for a couple of weeks (and the dew and whatnot - no rain in SoCal in the summer). I made a point of bunching it up and letting it sit for a week, and then unbunching, re-bunching, and letting it sit for another week - I think I did this for either 3 or 4 weeks on a shelf in my back yard.

Ended up with some wonderfully discolored, aged burlap. Only a couple spiders to shake out after all was said and done (once again, was on a shelf, not on the ground).


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

I found some at Home Depot the other day. 25'x3' roll for 11 bucks.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Went to Lowes and saw they have a garden roll of burlap (3'x24') for $10. It looks good -- great for a backdrop, but not quite tight enough on the weave for a scarecrow face. 

Of course, I still bought a roll!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought some at Walmart last year in the fabric department


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> You can get it at joann fabrics. Burlap is pretty cheap anyway and with a 40% or 50% off coupon in tow, it's really cheap. Plus, they have several different shades and the huge rolls, so you can get as much as you want.



I bought my burlap last year from Joann's also. I liked having the choice of shades.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Just plain old brown burlap -- like old seed sacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck don't feel foolish. Foolish would be driving around when you have the forum here to ask first. BTW I like the pictured Scarecrow.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought some at Lowe's and unrolled some on the driveway. Then I folded over a large section, did a center mark and drew a circle around it so it went from edge to edge. I cut out the circle and put it over my foam head. Instant scarecrow head with a tight looking weave. I'll do a couple more with different effects.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

There is store near me called Worldwide Liquidators that sells a lot of discontinued and refurbished/returned stuff from stores. I noticed on mt last trip they had old potato sacks (think childhood sack races!) in bins there. They had some writing on them, but they were a rather tight weave and were aged VERY nicely! You might try looking for something like that...craigslist, or Tractor supply company or something...


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm really glad I saw this thread because I need some too! I used to work at Joanns and I know they have some but I would much prefer the loose kind! Guess I'm off to Lowes!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

6' x 4' Mossy Burlap Halloween Prop Decoration Horror - eBay (item 390077831674 end time Sep-02-09 19:23:34 PDT)

This may help. There is also one for auction starting at a penny.


----------

